# Help with Grizzly Lathe



## Tony (Sep 10, 2017)

I've got a G0462 VS. I'm having a problem with it changing speed, the pulley on the motor side is spring loaded and supposed to open or close to move the belt in or out and it's not doing it. I believe there is an oil port on the outside of the shaft as pictured below. The manual says to use dry lube such as graphite powder which I have done, hasn't helped. Any suggestions? Thanks guys! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 10, 2017)

If it's stuck, dry lube isn't going to help Tony. Dry lube is recommended because oil will attract and hold dust therein, causing it to stick. And, because excessive oil on that pulley, is going to sling up on your belt causing your belt to slip. 

Being it is stuck however, you may have to use penetrating oil it to break it loose and get it to move, and deal with the oil later. If the oil helps and you break it loose, get out the air compress and shop towels, blow any excess oil clean, and wipe it all down good. IF it slings oil out to the belt, if you dust the belt liberally with baby powder or talcum powder, while it's running, it will absorb the oil on the belt and stop it from slipping. Try not to get carried away and get it down where the pulley slides on the shaft or it'll just gum everything back up. 

Once freed up, and working properly, you should clean it up with carb cleaner, get out the air hose and blow it all dry, maybe run it dry for a day or two to make sure it's dry in there, then go back and apply your dry lubricant. 

If you have to disassemble, don't beat on that pulley too much, it's subject to break pretty easily. Find a piece of pipe, or a deep well socket that fits over the shaft and applies pressure evenly to that pulley hub, if you want to take out your frustrations with a hammer. It isn't sliding all the way out, it MAY slide back in fairly easy, so don't rap it too hard, (_at first anyhow_). 

@woodtickgreg or @Schroedc may have some better suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Info on his lathe guys... 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Woo...462?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

http://cdn2.grizzly.com/partslists/g0462_pl.pdf

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> If it's stuck, dry lube isn't going to help Tony. Dry lube is recommended because oil will attract and hold dust therein, causing it to stick. And, because excessive oil on that pulley, is going to sling up on your belt causing your belt to slip.
> 
> Being it is stuck however, you may have to use penetrating oil it to break it loose and get it to move, and deal with the oil later. If the oil helps and you break it loose, get out the air compress and shop towels, blow any excess oil clean, and wipe it all down good. IF it slings oil out to the belt, if you dust the belt liberally with baby powder or talcum powder, while it's running, it will absorb the oil on the belt and stop it from slipping. Try not to get carried away and get it down where the pulley slides on the shaft or it'll just gum everything back up.
> 
> ...



If you look at the picture, the little dot in the Carter if the shaft is a nipple that seals the inside. I don't know how I would be able to dry and clean it out after. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Carb cleaner and air is about all you would be able to do there Tony. 

You may have to disassemble it, in which case you're probably going to need help.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 10, 2017)

Brake cleaner, maybe light oil. I know I had to use light oil occasionally on the Rockwell back in the day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2017)

Rocky has given good advise. I might try removing the belt and just seeing if I could get the pulleys to move by hand. I don't think those are oil ports, I think they are set screws.


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Rocky has given good advise. I might try removing the belt and just seeing if I could get the pulleys to move by hand. I don't think those are oil ports, I think they are set screws.



Those are set screws. The part circled is what I was talking about.


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2017)

And Greg, I tried to move them/squeeze them together, not even a budge. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 10, 2017)

He's kinda limited to belt stretch at the moment. Spindle side is moving, motor side doesn't.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 11, 2017)

Pulley persuader

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 11, 2017)

Tony said:


> Those are set screws. The part circled is what I was talking about.
> View attachment 134062



That is just a dimple on the end of the shaft for if you had to use a puller to remove the pulley

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, talked to Grizzly yesterday, told me to yank that pulley off. Went to AutoZone and borrowed a gear puller, got it off, cleaned off the shaft, works like a charm! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's help on this! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> Well, talked to Grizzly yesterday, told me to yank that pulley off. Went to AutoZone and borrowed a gear puller, got it off, cleaned off the shaft, works like a charm! Tony



Glad it got there job done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 14, 2017)

Good to hear!! 

Have much trouble getting it off? Or, did it pop loose and slide right off? 

Does it run in and out, up and down in the pulley, shift gears and give you warp drive and all them goodies with ease?


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2017)

It took a little bit of doing to get it loose, shaft was pretty gummed up. Everything seems to run fine, got up to Ludicrous Speed!Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> It took a little bit of doing to get it loose, shaft was pretty gummed up. Everything seems to run fine, got up to Ludicrous Speed!Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> It took a little bit of doing to get it loose, shaft was pretty gummed up. Everything seems to run fine, got up to Ludicrous Speed!Tony


Sharpen those tools .. turn it up to warp speed ... get some work done ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

